# Running out of time



## Gamine77 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello everyone. I hope you can help me. We have a 2 year old. Prior to that I had some tests and an FSH of 12.9 about 3 years ago, thyroid problems (now managed) and had 1 miscarriage but it didn't take very long to conceive him. 

Been trying for number 2 since August 2014 and had a miscarriage in December 2014 and a suspected early loss or maybe just dodgy tests/slightly longer cycle in Feb earlier this year. Since then - nothing. 

Referred to recurrent miscarriage clinic who found Factor V Leiden and instruction to take aspirin when I get pregnant (but not before). FSH was 7.7 and everything else looked ok too. Was told not to take any supplements. 

My OH wants to stop trying soon. We have an appointment at the infertility clinic at the hospital in December. 

What would you do? What tests would you get done? Should we get referred somewhere privately? No-one seems interested. I feel so anxious and low and know as need to throw everything we can at this. I'm absolutely desperate. I get very little cervical mucus anymore but don't know if that's a factor. 

With my son I took daily aspirin and was exercising a lot, and vitamin b for my luteal phase which I do still take. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Gamine77 (Oct 25, 2015)

Just an update to this.  We saw Dr Eapen at the Womens in Birmingham before Christmas.  He repeated FSH and I'm not sure what else on CD4. We are still awaiting results.  He also requested the AMH which came back at 12.6 so in normal range. 

The next appointment isn't until April. I've been ringing for cancellations every week but there aren't any. I'm thinking of going private as it seems that IVF may be the only option anyway. So at the moment it's unexplained but my high FSH a few years ago could explain things. 

I'm struggling with stress and have had a dreadful 18 months or so and I think that probably has had an effect. I've been drinking far  too much. I'm beating myself up about it but I'm human.  

Thinking about clinics and am considering Midland Infertility and CARE Nottingham and possibly the Priory Birmingham.  Going to have a search for info on here but I would be so grateful for any advice or support.  

This is a very lonely journey at times. Thank you for reading.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Gamine 
I went to Midlands Fertility Services when Dr Eapen worked there.  I went there because I had frozen eggs and had treatment using them which, although formed good, embryos with never implanted.  I also did a couple of fresh cycles there with Dr Eapen who was very good.  I wasn't so comfortable with the other doctors at MFS including the owner.  Therefore I can't say what it's like now.

I'm just wondering why you think IVF is your only choice?  Surely if you are ovulating then you can continue to try naturally?  Have you had day 21 progesterone to check you are ovulating?  What about your AMH?  Have you used ovulation test strips? 

You may find no one is interested in NHS because you already have a child and won't be eligible for NHS treatment.  I think you need to face this fact.  You can probably get the basic tests on the NHS then you would need to go private for anything else.  I would say wait until you see Dr Eapen again and ask him outright what he can do on NHS vs what actually needs doing and see what he says.  I found him to be the best infertility doctor I've met in my long journey.
TCCx


----------

